# Hello From Tasmania Australia



## RonPrice (Jun 14, 2009)

1. EMPLOYMENT & SOCIAL ROLES: 1943 To The Present

2009-2016-Retired and on an old-age pension
2006--2009-Writer & Author, Poet & Publisher, Online Blogger & Online Journalist; Retired Teacher & Tutor, Lecturer & Adult Educator: George Town Tasmania 
2002-2005-Program Presenter, City Park Radio, Launceston 
1999-2005-Tutor and/or President: George Town School for Seniors Inc 
--------ABOVE THIS LINE ARE MY YEARS IN RETIREMENT FROM FT PAID EMPLOYMENT--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1988-1999 -Lecturer in General Studies and Human Services West Australian Department of Training
1986-1987 -Acting Lecturer in Management Studies and Co-ordinator of Further Education Unit at Hedland College in South Hedland, WA. 
1982-1985 -Adult Educator, Open College of Tafe, Katherine, NT 
1981 -Maintenance Scheduler, Renison Bell, Zeehan, Tasmania
1980-Unemployed: Bi-Polar Disability 
1979 -Editor, External Studies Unit, Tasmanian CAE;  Youth Worker, Resource Centre Association, Launceston; 
Lecturer in Organizational Behaviour, Tasmanian CAE; Radio Journalist ABC, Launceston 
1976-1978 -Lecturer in Social Sciences & Humanities, Ballarat CAE, Ballarat 
1975 - Lecturer in Behavioural Studies, Whitehorse Technical College, Box Hill, Victoria 
1974 -Senior Tutor in Education Studies, Tasmanian CAE, Launceston 
1972-1973 -High School Teacher, South Australian Education Department 
1971 Primary School Teacher, Whyalla SA, Australia 
---ABOVE THIS LINE ARE MY YEARS IN AUSTRALIA AND BELOW ARE MY YEARS IN CANADA----------------------------------------------
1969-1971 Primary School Teacher, Prince Edward County Board of  Education, Picton, Ontario, Canada
1969 Systems Analyst, Bad Boy Co. Ltd., Toronto Ontario 
1967-68 -Community Teacher, Department of Indian Affairs and Northern Development, Frobisher Bay(Iqaluit), NWT, Canada 
1959-67 -Summer jobs from grade 9 to end of university 
1949-1967 - Attended 2 primary schools, 2 high schools and 2 universities in Canada: McMaster Uni:1963-1966, Windsor T’s College: 1966/7. 
1944-1963 -Childhood(1944-57) and adolescence(1957-63) in and around Hamilton Ontario.
October 1943 to July 1944--Conception to birth-Hamilton Ontario Canada

2.  SOME SOCIO-BIO-DATA(as of: 2009)

I have been married for 42 years. My wife is a Tasmanian, aged 60. We’ve had 3 children: ages in 2009-42, 39 and 32.  I am 65, a Canadian who moved to Australia in 1971 and have written 3 books--all available on the internet free.  I retired from full-time teaching in 1999, from part-time teaching in 2003 and from volunteer/casual teaching/work in 2005 after 35 years in classrooms.  In addition, I have been a member of the Baha’i Faith for 50 years. Bio-data: 6ft, 225 lbs, eyes-brown, hair-grey, Caucasian. See my website for more details at: index or go the google search engine and type: RonPrice, Pioneering RonPrice, RonPrice Poetry, RonPrice Bahá’í, RonPrice History (or philosophy, religion, media studies, politics, among many other subjects) for additional writings.


----------



## Nickie (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome back, Ron!


Nickie


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Jun 14, 2009)

welcome to the forums. and a detailed thing of you. what an extraordinary life.


----------



## Narciso54 (Jun 18, 2009)

WELCOME & have a nice day ...    :lone:


----------



## MeeQ (Jun 18, 2009)

Tasmania eh mate? well well, I’m sure you obtain this question often fellow countryman, but I digress that it's a necessity for me to ask. 

Can I see your scar? Cliché, unoriginal... never something old, never something new, and never ever something blue.


----------



## The Wrong Writer (Jun 18, 2009)

So do they really have devils?


----------



## BoredMormon (Jun 18, 2009)

MeeQ said:


> Can I see your scar?


 
You beat me to the punch

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Battlemage (Jun 18, 2009)

Erm...another Aussie.
I am jealous.-
-
Welcome to the site.


----------



## RonPrice (Jan 30, 2010)

a belated thanks for your welcoming notes.-Ron


----------

